# Sefaradita/sefardita - sefaradí/sefardí. Hebraico



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 


En el Drae, y en unos otros diccionarios, no se encuentra la palabra 
"sefaradita". ¿ Se escribe más frecuetemente de otra manera ? 

Gracias de antemano


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Hiro*:

Puede escribirse *sefardita* o *sefardí*. 


> Del DUE.
> *sefardita *adj. y n. Sefardí.
> 
> 
> *sefardí *(del hebr. «sÕfäräd»)
> *1 *adj. y n. Se aplica a los *judíos descendientes de judíos españoles que viven en distintas partes del mundo, y a los asimilados a ellos, y a sus cosas.
> *2 *m. Judeoespañol: dialecto hablado por ellos.


No obstante, últimamente he oído *sefaradí / sefaradita*, que aparentemente se ajustarían bien a la palabra hebrea sÕfäräd.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Conozco sefardí.

Y aunque Calambur sea imbatible, agrego, para cultura general:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asquenaz%C3%AD


----------



## Calambur

Nada, nada. Fue casualidad.
No desaparezcan, que dos o más _posts_ coincidentes dan más credibilidad.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, de la manera siguiente, se usa "sefaradita".

La plabra "hebraico" la he visto por primera vez.

Saludos 


Hiro Sasaki

*Año nuevo sefaradita*

En el calendario mundial actual se cuentan los años desde el nacimiento de Jesús, aunque él, durante toda su vida siguió el del calendario del Viejo Testamento según el cual, hoy se viene pasando del año 5,700 de la creación al 5,701.
Los 15 millones de judíos del planeta le llaman a esta fecha Rosh ha Shaná (la cabeza del año) y festejan este día sin los bailes callejeros o los juegos artificiales que acompañan a las distintas celebraciones de año nuevo desde China hasta las Américas.  Los hebraicos, mas bien, rezan y luego cenan con sus allegados comiendo manzana con miel procurando un nuevo año dulce.


----------



## Calambur

> Del DUE.
> *hebraico, -a *
> *1 *adj. Hebreo: de los hebreos.
> *2 *(ant.) n._ Hebreo._
> 
> 
> *hebreo, -a *(del lat. «Hebraeus», del hebr. «‘ibrï») adj. y n. Se aplica a los individuos del pueblo que habitó Palestina, al cual perteneció Jesucristo, así como a los descendientes de él, y a sus cosas. Ô Israelita, *judío.
> ¤ (pl.) m. Ese pueblo. ¤ Lengua semítica que hablaba ese pueblo y que, en su forma moderna, es el idioma oficial de Israel.


----------



## Bashti

No había visto (ni oído) nunca "sefaradí" ni "sefaradita" y eso que es un tema que me interesa mucho. Me gustaría saber si es únicamente una manera de decirlo más o menos correcta o si lo habéis leído en algún texto fiable no traducido.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Yo he oído *sefaradita*, incluso dicho por un amigo que es judío sefardita (aunque no creo que él se preocupe demasiado por saber si es correcto o no).
También tengo por ahí un CD de Eleonora Noga Alberti, que se llama "Cantares de sefarad".

De "texto fiable no traducido", nada de nada. No sabría leerlo.


----------



## Bashti

Calambur said:


> Yo he oído *sefaradita*, incluso dicho por un amigo que es judío sefardita (aunque no creo que él se preocupe demasiado por saber si es correcto o no).
> También tengo por ahí un CD de Eleonora Noga Alberti, que se llama "Cantares de sefarad".
> 
> De "texto fiable no traducido", nada de nada. No sabría leerlo.



Me he expresado mal. Quería decir un texto de un autor fiable de habla española, o sea no traducido al español sino escrito en este idioma.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

*sefardí*. ‘[Judío] descendiente de los expulsados de la Península Ibérica en el siglo xv’ y, como sustantivo masculino, ‘dialecto judeoespañol’: _«Los sefardíes construyeron cuatro sinagogas» _(Tibón _Aventuras_ [Méx. 1986]); _«Clases prácticas en sefardí»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 7.6.97). Deriva del hebreo _Sefarad,_ topónimo bíblico que la tradición identificó con la Península Ibérica. Su plural es _sefardíes_ (→</SPAN> plural, 1c). Con el primer sentido indicado, es asimismo válida, aunque menos frecuente, la forma _sefardita: «Perteneció a un miembro de la familia Rothschild casado con una sefardita» _(Fisas_ Historias_ [Esp. 1983]). Estas son las formas mayoritarias y más recomendables, *aunque en el español de algunas zonas de América, especialmente en el Cono Sur, se usan también variantes que conservan la segunda -a- del topónimo hebreo (sefaradí, sefaradita):* _«En el barco _[...]_ venía una Shoske Trumper, casada con un sefaradí cojo»_ (Jodorowsky _Pájaro_ [Chile 1992]).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ _Saludos_


----------



## Bashti

Muchas gracias, Pacoaladroque, ahora lo comprendo. No conocía esa variante. Hay que ver cuánto se aprende por aquí.


----------



## Lexinauta

En ladino o judeoespañol:
*..........sefarad, sefaradí* (sing.)
*..........sefardim, sefaradim* (pl.)


----------



## Bashti

Lexinauta said:


> En ladino o judeoespañol:
> *..........sefarad, sefaradí* (sing.)
> *..........sefardim, sefaradim* (pl.)



¿Quieres decir que es así como se dice en judeoespañol? Creo que se trataba de saber cómo se dice en español y saco la conclusión de que en algunos países de habla hispana está aceptado "sefaradí" y en español de España más bien "sefardí".


----------



## Peón

Yo me he criado en un medio árabe cristiano con mucho contacto con judíos de habla árabe, y siempre se usó la palabra *sefaradí  *y, menos,* sefaradita.*

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Bashti said:


> ¿Quieres decir que es así como se dice en judeoespañol? Creo que se trataba de saber cómo se dice en español y saco la conclusión de que en algunos países de habla hispana está aceptado "sefaradí" y en español de España más bien "sefardí".


 

Todas valen. Sefardí/sefaradí/sefardita/sefaradita. Y el idioma, durante una época tratábamos de no llamarlo 'ladino', pero ahora ellos mismos usan ese nombre. En inglés es 'Judeo-Spanish'. Ahora están tratando de salvarlo y hay varias películas nuevas israelíes donde hablan lo que queda de ese idioma (por lo general, es idioma 'de la casa').
(créanme, soy ashkenazi)

Me llamó la atención lo de 'hebraico'. No es una palabra que se use libremente. Hebreo, sí. El idioma se llama 'hebreo'. (hebreo-israelí).
'Israelí' es solamente el ciudadano de Israel.
'Israelita' - todos los judíos, vivan donde vivan, aunque se usa más bien para los Ashkenazi. La vieja tribu de los 'israelitas' le dio el nombre a todo el grupo étnico.
Por si acaso, etnia y no religión. Son independientes.

Saludos.


----------



## Bashti

Esta interesante discusión está estimulando mi curiosidad. Tengo aquí un libro de Paloma Díaz-Mas que se titula "Los Sefardíes, Historia, Lengua y Cultura" que, refiriéndose a los nombres de la lengua, dice así:

"Esa conciencia de que hablaban la lengua de España se manifiesta en los nombres que los sefardíes han dado a su propio idioma: _español, españolit, español ladino, franco español, romance español;_ o, sin perder de vista la sinonimia _Sefarad = España - sefardí, sefaradí, lesón sefaradim _ (heb. 'lengua de los sefardíes o de los [judíos] españoles'),_ lingua sefaradit_.

En cuanto al ladino, la misma autora dice: 

"Alguna observación hemos de hacer sobre la palabra _ladino_, derivada del español _latino_ y que se aplicaba en la Edad Media a un moro o judío que hablaba el _romance_ o lengua de los cristianos. Aunque a veces se ha llamado así al habla de los sefardíes -y de esta forma se la denomina actualmente en el Estado de Israel-, en realidad el _ladino_ es una lengua-calco del hebreo que se utiliza ba para trasladar a palabras españolas los textos litúrgicos escritos originalmente en la lengua santa.

"Se trata, pues, de una lengua artificial que en un principio se creó con finalidad pedagógica; el hebreo había dejado de hablarse ya en la Edad Media y la mayoría de los fieles eran incapaces de captar el sentido de los textos religiosos, por lo que se recurrió a ponerlos en palabras castellanas -respetando en todo la sintaxis hebraica, para que el texto así ladinado sirviese de guiión a estudiantes, fieles y cantores sinagogales. A raíz de este uso, el ladino entró también en la liturgia. Pero no fue verdadera lengua de comunicación en la vida cotidiana".

También Elena Romero, del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas, en su importante libro "Entre dos (o más) fuegos - Fuentes poéticas para la historia de los sefardíes de los Balcanes", traduce en el glosario _sefaradim_ por _sefardíes_. 

Me pregunto si no pasará como en el caso del vascuence al que muchos llamamos euskara o euskera aunque sepamos perfectamente que no son palabras españolas. En este caso es fácil apreciar la diferencia. No así en el caso de _sefardí _o _sefaradí_.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

duvija said:


> Todas valen. Sefardí/sefaradí/sefardita/sefaradita. Y el idioma, durante una época tratábamos de no llamarlo 'ladino', pero ahora ellos mismos usan ese nombre. En inglés es 'Judeo-Spanish'. Ahora están tratando de salvarlo y hay varias películas nuevas israelíes donde hablan lo que queda de ese idioma (por lo general, es idioma 'de la casa').
> (créanme, soy ashkenazi)


 Por lo menos en España se usa sefardí o sefardita. Creánme, soy sefardí .



> Me llamó la atención lo de 'hebraico'. No es una palabra que se use libremente. Hebreo, sí. El idioma se llama 'hebreo'. (hebreo-israelí).


Totalmente de acuerdo.



> 'Israelí' es solamente el ciudadano de Israel.
> 'Israelita' - todos los judíos, vivan donde vivan, aunque se usa más  bien para los Ashkenazi. La vieja tribu de los 'israelitas' le dio el  nombre a todo el grupo étnico.
> Por si acaso, etnia y no religión. Son independientes.


También de acuerdo al 100%.


----------



## duvija

Ah, bueno, entonces ¿no puedo decirte 'turca'? (para todos, la palabre racista con la que los ashkenazi denominan a los sefardíes, es 'turco'. No tienen por qué haber venido de Turquía, por supuesto). En Latinoamérica hay bastante intercambio y casamientos cruzados, pero no es lo más normal.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> ...(para todos, la palabre racista con la que los ashkenazi denominan a los sefardíes, es 'turco'. No tienen por qué haber venido de Turquía, por supuesto).


Y los ashkenazi son 'rusos' (aunque no hayan venido de Rusia...) ¿no?


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Y los ashkenazi son 'rusos' (aunque no hayan venido de Rusia...) ¿no?


 

Solamente en Argentina. En Uruguay no llamábamos 'rusos' a los judíos. En realidad, la frase completa en Buenos Aires es 'están los rusos de Rusia y los rusos de mierda'.  Nunca supe si también llamaban 'rusos' a los sefarditas. O también los llaman 'turcos'?


Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> Nunca supe si también llamaban 'rusos' a los sefarditas. O también los llaman 'turcos'?


Por aquí es común llamar 'rusos' a los judíos, sin importar si son sefarditas o ashkenazis. Al menos, así lo he oído siempre. 
La diferenciación entre judíos 'turcos' y 'rusos' la hace, precisamente, un amigo sefardí. Dice, por ejemplo, que su hijo está casado con una 'rusita'.

'turcos' lo reservamos por aquí para los turcos, que son más bien pocos, y para sirios y libaneses (aunque no creo que nadie se lo diga a ellos en la cara).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

duvija said:


> Ah, bueno, entonces ¿no puedo decirte 'turca'? (para todos, la palabre racista con la que los ashkenazi denominan a los sefardíes, es 'turco'. No tienen por qué haber venido de Turquía, por supuesto). En Latinoamérica hay bastante intercambio y casamientos cruzados, pero no es lo más normal.



Puedes, si quieres. Lo que los demás me llamen no afecta lo que soy.

Siendo, además, Turquía un país bellísimo lleno de gente estupenda, yo encantada de ser turca, ¿eh?


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> Solamente en Argentina. En Uruguay no llamábamos 'rusos' a los judíos.* En realidad, la frase completa en Buenos Aires es 'están los rusos de Rusia y los rusos de mierda'*. Nunca supe si también llamaban 'rusos' a los sefarditas. O también los llaman 'turcos'?
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Pocas veces escuché esa expresión en Buenos Aires. Sí: "es un ruso de mierda", al igual que "es un gallego/tano/etc. de mierda"

En la Argentina los* turcos* son los *árabes. *Ocurre que como hay muchos judíos sefaraditas que hablan árabe y tiene el aspecto similar (idéntico?) al de sus primos árabes, es posible que se los incluya en tal denominación, pero por confundirlos con los árabes*. *Jamás escuché que un judío se lo llame "turco". 

Saludos

P/D: como dice Calambur, un sefaradí puede llamar "ruso" o "rusito" (con una sonrisa entre irónica y burlona) a su correligionario ashkenazis, (aún cuando pudiera ser su futuro consuegro), de igual forma que un criollo de pura cepa llamaba "gringuito" a los rubios italianos recién llegados al país.

No creo que hoy ningún árabe o hijo de árabe se ofenda porque lo llamen *turco*. De hecho tengo amigos que son llamados de esa forma, al igual que otros "Gallega" o "Tano".


----------



## Fer BA

Peon, Duvija:

Yo sí la he escuchado -será que te ha tocado frecuentar gente de mejor leche que la me ha tocado a mí-. Y con el mismo sentido que menciona Duvija, "los rusos de Rusia"y "los rusos de mierda (los judíos)". Mismo esquema usado cambiando "ruso" por "negro" (negro de África y negro de mierda). El racismo porteño es inagotable....


----------



## Bashti

Lamentablemente, la coletilla "de m..." es de uso generalizado, aplicable a cualquier nacionalidad, grupo humano, etc. Últimamente por aquí se está haciendo aún más popular detrás de los nombres de políticos de las más diversas tendencias. Por eso vamos a tener que remachar... soy español de España; soy conservador del partido conservador; soy socialista del partido socialista; soy sindicalista del sindicato X, etc., para evitar que nos añadan la coletilla "de m...".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Puedes, si quieres. Lo que los demás me llamen no afecta lo que soy.
> 
> Siendo, además, Turquía un país bellísimo lleno de gente estupenda, yo encantada de ser turca, ¿eh?



En justa reciprocidad, los comerciantes del bazar de Estambul, cuando oyen hablar español, enseguida reivindican su pasado sefardí. 'Yo de Sivillia,...", "Yo de Toledo,...", "Yo de Malliorca...". Supongo que si oyen a un alemán (y casi todos son someros políglotas) dirán: "Ich bin von Frankofort,..." etc.
Pueden tener tanto de askhenazis como de sefardíes, mucho, poco o nada.
Para mí, una visita a Turquía sin pasar una mañana de regateo en un bazar, es una visita frustrada. Como dice Valeria, gente estupenda. 
De paso: ¿Hay españoles que puedan asegurar que no tienen algún ascendiente judío o árabe? O romano, o celta, o bereber, o godo, o germano de los que lucharon en las Navas de Tolosa, o británico de los que vinieron a disfrutar del vino de Jerez y vienen ahora a gozar del sol de Andalucía, o portugués, o... o...?  Aquí, para decir de cualquiera que es un lo que sea de mierda, hay que ir con cuidado, no vaya a ser que la mierda te caiga en la cabeza. 
Además de que queda un poco feo, pienso yo.


----------



## Pinairun

Manuel G. Rey said:


> En justa reciprocidad, los comerciantes del bazar de Estambul, cuando oyen hablar español, enseguida reivindican su pasado sefardí. 'Yo de Sivillia,...", "Yo de Toledo,...", "Yo de Malliorca...". Supongo que si oyen a un alemán (y casi todos son someros políglotas) dirán: "Ich bin von Frankofort,..." etc.
> Pueden tener tanto de askhenazis como de sefardíes, mucho, poco o nada.
> Para mí, una visita a Turquía sin pasar una mañana de regateo en un bazar, es una visita frustrada. Como dice Valeria, gente estupenda.
> De paso: ¿Hay españoles que puedan asegurar que no tienen algún ascendiente judío o árabe? O romano, o celta, o bereber, o godo, o germano de los que lucharon en las Navas de Tolosa, o británico de los que vinieron a disfrutar del vino de Jerez y vienen ahora a gozar del sol de Andalucía, o portugués, o... o...? Aquí, para decir de cualquiera que es un lo que sea de mierda, hay que ir con cuidado, no vaya a ser que la mierda te caiga en la cabeza.
> Además de que queda un poco feo, pienso yo.


 
Así es, Manuel.
He disfrutado mucho leyéndote. 
Un saludo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> Así es, Manuel.
> He disfrutado mucho leyéndote.
> Un saludo



My pleasure.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:
			
		

> …Aquí, para decir de cualquiera que es un lo que sea de mierda, hay que ir con cuidado, no vaya a ser que la mierda te caiga en la cabeza…


Y en cualquier parte, Manuel, plenamente de acuerdo contigo.
Curioso ese racismo porteño que mencionan, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que Argentina, y en particular Buenos Aires, no se caracteriza por la homogeneidad racial.
“Argentina crisol de razas” es la fracesita que me repetían hasta el cansancio en el colegio.
Yo no sentí tanto racismo, de hecho siempre me trataron muy bien, incluso cuando Argentina y Chile estuvieron a punto de entrar en guerra a fines de los ‘70.
¿Será porque la mayor parte del tiempo la viví en barrios de inmigrantes? Lo dudo, para esa época iba a mi trabajo todos los días y era de los pocos extranjeros que había en la fábrica.
Para aportar en algo al hilo, en Chile no existe esa diferenciación que mencionan, los judíos son simplemente judíos tengan el origen (y color de piel) que tengan. “Turco”, como en la mayor parte de América Latina es un gentilicio que se utiliza para referirse a los árabes, y para ser sincero no les hace mucha gracia, aunque a fuerza de escucharlo se les va pegando.
Turcos de Turquía deben ser muy pocos
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> En la Argentina los* turcos* son los *árabes. *
> Tenés razón, me olvidé de los árabes.
> (...)
> No creo que hoy ningún árabe o hijo de árabe se ofenda porque lo llamen *turco*.
> Humm, no creo que les guste mucho, tampoco.


 


Manuel G. Rey said:


> De paso: ¿Hay españoles que puedan asegurar que no tienen algún ascendiente judío o árabe?
> Eso mismo decía Borges.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Iniciado por *Manuel G. Rey* 

 
                 De paso: ¿Hay españoles que puedan asegurar que no tienen algún ascendiente judío o árabe? 
Calambur: Eso mismo decía Borges.
Por árabe hay que entender también bereber o mauritano. Además, se ve por aquí algún que otro paisano que le falta el _scutum, _el _pilum _y el _glaudius _para ser un legionario romano. Las _caliga _ya las lleva en verano; incluso yo las llevo.


----------



## Bashti

Es muy difícil para un español saber si tiene o no antecedentes judíos puesto que los datos históricos los situan en la península Ibérica en la época romana pero bien pudieron llegar aquí mucho antes. Por otra parte, los apellidos, tal como los entendemos ahora, no se fijaron hasta alrededor del s. XII y, cuando en tiempos de los Reyes Católicos se vieron obligados a elegir entre bautizarse o  ser expulsados, hubo caballeros cristianos que les pusieron sus propios nombres. Hay muchos judíos españoles que comparten apellido con españoles de otros orígenes.

En cuanto a los árabes, algunos apellidos se han conservado castellanizados y otros tienen su origen en toponímicos que también compartimos.

No sé si a algún español le quitará el sueño descender de romanos, godos, judíos, árabes o bereberes. A mí lo que me importa es el resultado, o sea lo que somos en la actualidad.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Judíos españoles obligados a 'cristianizar' sus apellidos, adoptaron topónimos (Toledo, Sevilla, Segura,...), gentilicios (Catalán, Gallego, Aragonés, Franco...), oficios (Herrero o Ferrer, Carpintero o Fuster, Pastor,...), nombres de plantas (Manzano, Peral, Lledó,...). Apellidos que ya tenían 'cristianos viejos', con lo cual la fusión o confusión es general. Azarías Ginillo, sefardí aragonés, tomó al convertirse o ser convertido el nombre de Luis de Santángel, el mismo que tuvo su nieto, que fue escribano de ración de Fernando el Católico, es decir, el que prestaba dinero al monarca, para luego cobrarlo de las rentas reales; de sus arcas, y no de las joyas de la reina Isabel, salió el dinero para financiar a Colón en su aventura americana.
Algunos sabemos lo que somos, pero no lo que no somos. Y si hablamos de nuestros antepasados más allá de la tercera o cuarta generación, aún sabemos menos. Intromisiones ha habido hasta en las más altas alcurnias.
Si a alguien le quita esto el sueño, mejor que se lo tome con calma y un valium.


----------



## Peón

Totalmente cierto *Manuel G. Rey. *Y te diría que aquí la mayoría conoce apenas poco más que sus abuelos, lo demás es una gran incógnita. 
Lo bueno es que a pocos les quita el sueño.
Saludos


----------

